# My next project... 66 or 67 Coppertone Stingray



## indiana dave (Nov 7, 2015)

Got this from our local architectural salvage store. It isn't quite what they usually sell, so I worked a trade for some stuff that is more in line with their target market.
Doing another preservation restoration, keeping original paint and just cleaning and polishing and replacing bearings and tires.
Debating on spending money for a seat, or trying to repair this one.
Paint and chrome is dirty, but looks like it will clean up very nicely.


----------



## sleepy (Nov 12, 2015)

Great find, that should clean up nicely.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 13, 2015)

Nice if you decide to sell it PM please.


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 28, 2015)

Messed with this bike yesterday. Has to be the nicest bike I've ever worked on.
Chrome is cleaning up with just chrome polish. No vinegar needed.
Frame looked great after just washing it, but really popped after I took the rubbing compound to it.
Now to throw a coat of wax on it.
I can see why everyone loves the coppertone.
I am going to take the chain guard off and clear it so the logo doesn't accidently get whiped off.
If it wasn't for the steering bearings being stiff, I wouldn't even take it apart.
I am going to take it apart and repack all the bearings, though.
Also needs a different front tire.

My 9 year old daughter told me she just might part with her pink Lil Chick and claim this one as hers. LOL
I'll post an udated pic in a while once the sun's up.


----------



## Darthvader (Nov 30, 2015)

Pics please been chomping at the bit.


----------



## indiana dave (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry. It's been cloudy and rainy all weekend here. Garage lighting doesn't do it justice. The up side is the longer is hangs on the bench, the more it gets polished on. LOL. Rain's supposed to be done after today, so hopefully I'll get it outside for new pics soon.
It's a shame I can't call it done, but I still need to blow it apart and go thru the bearings, though. The'yre pretty dried up and sticky.


----------

